# Port A SKA Tournment



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

I swore that I saw a thread about the port a tournment over the weekend that said that the ska had pulled out of the boatmans. I cant find the thread and wondered if any one has heard anything or if this was B.S. Thanks


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I think they deleted it because I probably offended someone with my opinions of PortA. Of course that thread could have gotten out of hand from the time I posted and the time I noticed it was gone a few hours later.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

So whats the deal is the SKA really out of the deepsea roundup and if so is it still going to be the same weekend? I've already go a condo booked and they are probably booked up for all other weekends now.


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Still on the SKA website as Deep Sea Round-Up, as of 4/10 update. Would be good to know, as we have a house rented 6/30 - 7/11 down there.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

You may want to call Ronnie's Marine, 361-758-2140, to confirm or squash any rumors.


----------



## capt mike (Sep 8, 2005)

I can tell you that the Deep Sea Roundup will not be hosting the SKA event in Port Aransas this yr. I can't tell you if SKA is going to have it the same weekend to make it easier on folks who have already arranged lodging and such . If I get a definite confirmation as to when and wherethe SKA tournament is happening I will be glad to pass it on . For those of you that fished the Roundup with us last yr. I want to thank you and tell you that we enjoyed having you .
Mike Nugent President Port Aransas Boatmen, Inc.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

well I hope they lets know soon, this is bad to changes events this late after people have made plans. Don't know what happened but I hope it goes well for both tournaments.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info Capt Mike I cant say that I am happy about it but at least we know.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

For those that want to can they fish both


----------



## capt mike (Sep 8, 2005)

You're correct about the previous thread. After I emailed TP to let him know that we had to separate the Roundup and the SKA he posted it. It quickly looked like it was going to degenerate into name calling and speculations as these threads (or threads on any site) have a tendency to do so he had it pulled. I will tell everyone that it has nothing to do with the Port Aransas Chamber, or the SKA guy from Fla and his trailer or even drunks and pickup trucks from last year ! After all, we are Boatmen, we have to have short memories and thick skin ! It was simply a business matter about conflicts in sponsorships. Hopefully, we can get it worked out in future events, but it was simply getting too far along in our planning to be able to do anything about it this yr.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I will add that last year when I spoke with Ronnie's Marine they had just changed ownership and no one knew anything about donating a boat for the SKA event. They pulled it off at the last minute but I got the idea that they felt blind-sided by the experience. It was only a month from the event when all this came down.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Ya Mike you got to love it when guys who don't even fish in the event start complaining. Hell I thought it was hilarious watching the drunk guy and gal make fools of themselves. Thanks again Mike.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

It would not hurt my feelings is ska ever went back to Port A. 99 to 100 percent of ska is based in the Houston area anyway. If I remember correctly we fished Port A. to start up a south division for Texas, and it is never going to happen. I vote Bobby to have two tka tournaments in the Houston area.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Carl, I'll have to tell you about my phone conversation with the "leader" of the SKA about having that 2nd tournament in Freeport this year at the captain's meeting next month.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

James Howell said:


> Hey, Carl, I'll have to tell you about my phone conversation with the "leader" of the SKA about having that 2nd tournament in Freeport this year at the captain's meeting next month.


Hey James

let is all know, as members of the SKA we need to know whats happening so we can make plans. you can PM me if you don't want just to put it on the board.

Thanks Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

I just called the SKA and talked to Deonna Holmes and they weren't aware of the tournanment not being a part to the Deep Sea Roundup, she told me to call Ronnies as it was there tournament. I call Ronnies and Jay confirmed that the Kingfish tournament wasn't going to be a part of the Roundup and they didn't know if it was going to be rescheduled or not. Thats all I know about it, just wish it would get worked out no matter where its going to happen. If anybody gets more info please post so we can make arrangements as soon as possible. 

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Ronnie's should know if they are going to continue with their tournament or not, for the same weekend (It doesn't have to be part of the DSR to happen on the same dates)....Hopefully Ronnie's will call the SKA soon to let them know what they are going to do.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I just spoke to Ronnie's and they will be working with the SKA and Contender boats to keep the tournament on for Division 8. He was asking me if us Division 8 guys were for or against a date change - I told him I am fairly certain that everyone has already submitted vacation requests (to their jobs and spouses )for the date that is in place now, and most would not want a change of the dates this late in the game. Am I correct in stating this? I told him I would quiz y'all on this....


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Tpool,

I think most would want to keep the same as they have made the plans. It doesn't really matter to our team. 

Andy
Captains Playmate


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Wahoo Man - I told them that also (most say stay the same, except for those that do not have to keep a schedule like retirees or self-owned busnisses - they will say that it does not matter...)


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I think that if it takes a change in date to keep the tournament then that is OK. I would prefer it stay the same or be pushed back to later in the year.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

It would be nice if it was scheduled for the same time and we could enter our fish in both tournaments.That would be nice for the teams wanting to fish both. Just a thought since we also enter our fish in tha cca tournament also.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Two div 8 tournments thats got to be a joke. I guess the TKA and FLW are the only gig's in Texas now.


----------



## Texas Contender (Aug 17, 2005)

Terry,
I am not sure who you talked to today at Ronnie's. I called the Owner (Alex), he explained the situation and the reason why they are not having a tournament with the Boatman's Group. At this time there is no tournament in Port A. for the SKA. The tournament is cancelled. Jack and the SKA know this. Ronnie's is more than willing to put on the tournament out of Conn Brown. They will need some help from the SKA. I have not talked to Jack, but this is my next move. I believe the Contender boat is still ava. however, no motor at this time. I think Ronnie's has done a great job in the past and is willing to do it again. I can only hope that the SKA will feel the same way. This might be a tournament where the TKA can help.

James, 
I heard about the conversation you had with Jack. I do not think it was handled the right way. I would still like to see Elliot's put on a tournament even if the SKA will not sanction it. I think most will still come if you have it. 

Brett


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

OffShore Man said:


> Two div 8 tournments thats got to be a joke. I guess the TKA and FLW are the only gig's in Texas now.


TKA has absolutely nothing to do with the Galveston tournament. That is a Texas Marine event. The only thing we are doing this year is Freeport. I also noticed in another post that someone said that Port A was an attempt for TKA to open a southern division. That is also not true. We were talking to Port Mansfield about a possible merger with the Ladies Offshore Tournament, and we have the backing of their Chamber of Commerce, but nothing has been done about it.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Team Sponge, the ska was trying to build a south and north division in Texas 3 or 4 years ago. We thought we could pull from Port A., S.A., P.I., Rockport, and P.O., but it has been proven that there is just not enough interest in South Texas for a big Kingfish tournament. I think we have supported ska by traveling down south for enough years now. Let's put our efforts and money in tournament in Freeport, Galveston, or Sabine.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

There is and has been support for big kingfish tournaments, just not support for the way Jackazz wants to run them.
FJack


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I have a feeling that a TKA style tournament would be alot more successfull along the southern coast. It is a different mentallity down from CC south than there is in Houston and East. There are a few very successful tournaments as it is already and I think another big one would do great with the right format


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Brett,

I talked to Alex 10 minutes after you did yesterday. He said as of fifteen minutes before I called, that he did not want to have the tournament, but after talking to you and me, and one other person, he feels like it would hurt Div 8 not to have the tourney. He stated you and him would work with the SKA and Contender to still try and have the tournament (SKA sanctioned). I hope y'all can pull it off. Thanks for the help and hard work.

p.s. I told him your interest in this tourney - It's that guaranteed 21' Contender every other year that you and Yellowfin take home from this tournament .... But it's gonna be different this year!!! I Garonteeeee!!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Thanks C1, I was not aware that was the reasoning for SKA going to Port A in the beginning. In all the conversations I've had with the folks at PM we have been assured that holding a TKA event down there would indeed bring a lot of their anglers up here. The head of the PM C of C told me that part of the problem with them coming up here now is that they feel we are too exclusive a group and not very accomodating of non-area teams. They think a common get-together would show their anglers that we are indeed some good guys.

At any rate I don't think anything will come of a tournament down there. There doesn't seem to be much support for it though I can't figure out why. That is a wonderful area with really friendly people and is not really that far to drive. Port Aransas, on the other hand, often treats Houston area anglers with less than respect. I first went to Port A in 1955 and always enjoy the area but can't shake the feeling that they are just not interested in whether you are there or not. Funny how we are all in the same state but act like it is two different states.


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

James, If you build it they will come.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

If I build it, you better leave that bucket at home.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Jerry I think your right their are two parts to texas and we think houston should be in louisana.







But on a serious note if in order to grow the sport wouldent it make sense to get more teams involved from the west S.A. ,Austin, C.C. I,m not sure how to get this accomplished I just know that the more boats the more places that pay well. and I do agree with everyone from the east that is where the majority of the teams come from and I dont blame you for wanting all the tournys east of freeport. anyway I hope we can at least grow the sport no matter where the tournys are held or who the sanctioning body is.
Argo their are quite a few tounments from rockport to SPI that are well established and I think fishedz may have hit on something with his quote.
Also i am wrong about houston I dont even think louisana would take you guys. (SIC)









Look foward to meeting everyone in freeport and I will only have nice things to say about houstonians or its suburbs I promise.


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Jill and I have been fishing the SKA division 8 from the beginning (1999). In fact I haven't missed a tournament from the start. We have never once had 100 boats for any SKA tournament and most of the time there is only about 50 to maybe 75 boats. The best we ever did was probably the TKA tournament last year. 
There are just enough boat to even have a tournament and I don't think dividing the state in 2 divisons is a good idea at all, at least for an SKA tournament.

THIS JUST IN - Jill just talked to a guy at Ronnies Marine and he said the PA Tournament was OFF unless the SKA was going to host it.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Team Sponge said:


> Port Aransas, on the other hand, often treats Houston area anglers with less than respect. I first went to Port A in 1955 and always enjoy the area but can't shake the feeling that they are just not interested in whether you are there or not. Funny how we are all in the same state but act like it is two different states.


That is my problem with it, but I am a little more descriptive usualy. They treat everyone like that, dont think you are special.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

[There are just enough boat to even have a tournament and I don't think dividing the state in 2 divisons is a good idea at all, at least for an SKA tournament.

I am sorry if I left that impression that is not what I want or anyone else that I know, not that I know anything anyway. I am just a little disillusioned with the SKA at the moment I have been getting pumped up for the tournment season and all the sudden we lose a port that I felt we had good chance of placing well. Just a little Pi** off but I'll live.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Offshoreman, I and a couple of others will be working hard (with Ronnie's and SKA/Contender) to reinstate this tournament... I also was (am) looking forward to the Port A SKA tourney this year.......Hopefully, between entries, SKA sponsors (Contender), and Ronnie's, they can give away a boat on the same weekend, out of Conn Brown. 

Actually, I do not care where it is held down there, as long as we still have a tournament (SKA sanctioned).........


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

I think that if we all call these people and show them there is a real interest in these tournaments they are going to have a differant view of it So everybody start calling Jack, Ronnie, and whoever and let tell them we want to fish!


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Hopefully we can get the third tournament worked out, it can't be a division without atleast 3 tournaments. There's people that comment on this threads that haven't even fished one of these tourneys. You don't have to be part of the SKA if you don't care about points or going to nationals, and you can win the same prises that we in the SKA fish for. We need to get the entries up all over the state. I know there are fishermen here in Austin, San Antonio, Corpus and elsewhere and a King fish isn't that hard to catch. For those that have never fished them these tournaments are dang fun if you don't stress, if your patience and have a little knowledge of the fish success will come. You would be surprised how much you can learn from this bunch of great guys. LET'S FISH.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok first thing tomorrow I will do what you said. please let me know if their is anything else I can help with. Mack


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I believe the issue is covering the cost of the boat, motor, and trailer for the tourney. Even if we had to pitch in an extra $50 per team ($50x60 boats=$3,000), it would still be a lot cheaper than last years tourney. For a boat of 3 anglers last year, it cost $95 per angler + $200 for the boat= $485. For 4 anglers it would be $580. If a regular tournament is $350, we could up it to $400 ($50 of each entry goes to the boat, motor, and trailer) and still save $85 to $185 per boat (or more if more anglers)! For 2 anglers it would just be an additional $10 this year compared to last years cost! What do you think Brett/SKA'ers/non SKA members?


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I know $3,000 does not sound like alot, but Alex (Ronnie's) told me last year he paid for the motor, Contender paid for the hull, and I believe the SKA (or DSR entries) paid for the trailer...That $3,000 would go a long ways to the cost of that motor or trailer, and it would cost Ronnie's the same amount or less for this year....


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Brett's fishing today, He was pulling into hide-away when I was pulling out.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Well dang - that ain't no fair! Thanks James...


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

That sounds Fair to me.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Terry,

It sounds good to me, I think most tourneys have gone up some this year.
I think the SKA could also help to get more sponsor dollars coming this way to Texas. Let me know if I can help in any way.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Andy, they could but they won't.


Wahoo Man said:


> Terry,
> 
> It sounds good to me, I think most tourneys have gone up some this year.
> I think the SKA could also help to get more sponsor dollars coming this way to Texas. Let me know if I can help in any way.
> ...


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I take it that was one (probably big) issue with the Freeport tourney not going through? (Here I go again assuming....)


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, something like that.


tpool said:


> I take it that was one (probably big) issue with the Freeport tourney not going through? (Here I go again assuming....)


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

o.k...... Any news Brett?


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

I spoke with Bobby Schoenfeld this morning. He is in FP for the Nationals and has agreed to speak with Jack directly to see what the SKA's intentions are for the third tournament.
I will post up Jack's comments when I hear back from Bobby........

LW


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Larry..........does anyone know if Brett went back to nationals?


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

No, Brett decided to stay home.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Team Sponge is now in Fort Pierce. Arrived about an hour ago and the weather is just perfect. Calling for 2-3's all week.

Hope everyone had a great Easter holiday.
Jerry


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

were pulling for you guys. bring it home to texas.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Any news/headway on a Port A SKA tourney this year?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

Bobby,

Did you get a chance to talk to Jack?

Chris


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Bobby is still in FP for the SKA Pro event this weekend. I will call him today and see what he found out.

LW


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ska*

I heard that it may be changed to Port Mansfield and run concurrent with a womans offshore tourny there in August. Whos knows , I think the SKA is almost done here in Texas IMO.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I don't feel that to be the case Mark. I spoke with Jack at Nationals and he felt very strong about the Texas division...to the point of calling it one of the best in terms of quality fish and anglers.

He did mention Port Mansfield but was still working on some details about prizes and logistics. I know that some on this forum feel that PM would be a bad idea, but there are a whole lot of potential teams here on the Texas coast who currently feel the SKA and TKA are an elitist group who only want events in our own back yard. With that in mind, they stay away from our events and fish others in their own area. If we did hold one event in PM as a way to show how friendly and accessible we are...I think it would prove beneficial for all of our events. Perhaps even the non-sanctioned events such as yours. Those guys want to fish. They just don't want to be snubbed.

Please don't take this post as a definitive answer to increasing tournament turnout in Texas. I may be completely wrong on the issue but it seems worth a try. I'm willing to do all the leg work to make it happen and if we get even 20 boats down there it will show if it is a good idea or not.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

It would be nice if we could keep it the same weekend that the Port A tourney was scheduled.......


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

My team will not be making that journey to PM. Good luck to those that do, if the tourney comes to fruition.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

James, you've voiced reluctance to fish PM in the past...both here and in conversations. I would truly like to get your thoughts on the issue because there may be others who feel the same. Is it the distance, area, lodging, or something else? The only way TKA can serve members better is with feedback and yours would be appreciated.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Well, distance, time, and money involved are all major factors. I can't justify getting on the road for 8-9 hours on a wed/thurs, fish friday, sat, sun, drive back on Sunday night (arriving home after getting the boat taken care of somewhere in the neighborhood of 3 or 4 in the morning) for a tournament that might have 30 boats, all except maybe one or two of which drove down from Houston, to fish for a potential first prize of 3-4 K. The trip would cost more in time and money than any potential pay out. There also aren't enough local boats in that area to justify trying to get a tournament going in that area. 99% of the offshore boats owned in Texas reside in a 150 mile radius from Houston, and we can only get 80 boats in a king tournament on the upper coast on the best of weekends, with the best of payouts. It is true that the fishing in PM is outstanding, but the population base isn't there to try and get a tournament up and running.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Well I'm not sure what our Team will do if it is a Port Mansfield Tourney. we will have to give it some thought. Were fishing the FlW and Tka tourneys and was looking forward to a Port A tournament because we could have kept some expenses down by not having to get lodging. I also feel that the complaint with Port A was lack of boats, I feel there would be less boats in PM. Last year we had at least 70 boats in the Port A tournament. I feel like with the fuel prices and other cost we need to make tournaments worth while, and get the most entries no matter where there held, so you have a chance to at least break even if your lucky enough to catch a good fish. I still vote for a Port A tournament, if not then maybe north. we have to do whats good for the majority.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Points are well taken but a bit incorrect. First prize would be a Contender package. That's a bit more than 3-4K. Also, the event we would be piggy-backing has a substantially larger attendance than you mentioned. The Chamber of PM asked many of those folks if they would fish the SKA event and they almost all said yes. Also, the current idea is to make it a one-day event (Saturday).

Another thing I want to point out is the number of new teams signed up for our event. This year a lot of members are very active in attracting new teams.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

PM is a bad idea, and ska will find out real quick if they go there. When are we going to get it right? (there are only a few good choices for a kingfish tournament in Texas, and here they are; Galveston, Freeport, Sabine, and maybe Matagorda).


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

*Ska*

I would agree. James is correct, it must me worth your while to travel. As of not it is not!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I am all for a one day tournament. I would prefer not to go to PM but the drive is only about 6 1/2 from my house in Huntsville. But there is no point in driving that far to receive little payout. I know a boat is a great first prize. But what about second and third. They will be lucky to break even. Also how many sponsors are going to send their money to PM. The exposure that they will get is minimal compared to Galveston or Freeport. I think all of our tournaments need to be changed to one day events anyway, with gas prices going up and everything else along with it. I hope that we get a third tournament but we need to look at were we will get the most teams and sponsor money for the tourney.

David


----------



## TEAM-FUBAR (Jan 27, 2005)

*$320*

Wow, I am already out $320 on a slip and a condo deposit in Port A and the season hasn't even started............we'll at least we skipped Nationals, so I'm still ahead....I think??????


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

They wouldn't refund your money? Let me have the details and I will see if my friends down there can make them an offer they can't refuse.


----------



## TEAM-FUBAR (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Jerry, but my kids will probably use it...think I'll stay at work and make some gas money....


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I hear that! On the way back from Fort Pierce we paid $3.19 a gallon for diesel. Boat gas at the T-head was $3.40.

At those rates there will probably be few if any boaters willing to fill up a go-fast. I nearly cried when I saw what it cost one guy to fill his Donzi. 312 gallons at $3.40/gallon. Do the math.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Team-Furbar, you are 4-5k ahead.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

PM has a great fishery, but I think the tourney should stay in Port A. Besides, if you want to fish PM, it is only a 60-80 mile run from Port A. That will also give the PM folks a short haul to Port A if they want to fish (it is only a 2-2.5 hour drive). I believe the turnout will be better if we do Port A. As far as the 1 day event, I'm good with it! That would save alot of money AND give us a makeup day if one day is cancelled for bad weather....Again, I would want the same weekend as is (was) planned........


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I also like Port A and enjoyed last year's event a lot. However, there were a lot of folks who complained about Port A. In the end a replacement for Port A will likely be named and it will either please or displease a certain number of teams. I just hope they make a decision soon because it can be hard to get reservations, time off, bait and other items at the last minute. It also makes planning and logistics a nightmare.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

I'm not sure why they couldn't use Aransas Pass and just have the check out at the jetties like last year. I feel that if PM folks want to fish then Port A is not that far. Jerry I also hope they hurry up and make up there mind. I'm not sure why the SKA can't get these tournaments finalized and problems corrected before the season starts.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## TEAM-FUBAR (Jan 27, 2005)

We had a great time in Port A also, so we planned for a whole week this year,,oh well.....

I agree with Jerry, it is hard to coordinate vacations and the logistics for all your team. I think we will fish the Round-up anyway and not worry about the SKA third tournament. I don't want to go to Fort P anyway.... heard it was a drag, and a long one at that......


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

No reason to have to get time off if they make it the same weekend. Most of us shift workers have already asked for the time off a long time ago (the original Port A tourney dates). It might be hard to change the dates now.....


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I think the complaints from last years Port A was the DSR, not the location. I think everyone can live with the location (at least Aransas Pass)...


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

I guess it is going to take Jack, a lie detector and a wet mop to get to the root of the problem.
FJack


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

I don't imagine that they will do anything till next week at the earliest, There's a pro tourney today in Fort Pierce. I hope they get off there *** and do something so people can make plans or not.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

I bet it doesn't get cleared up till mid may at the earliest.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Probably not......That is why I am stressing to keep the date the same, no matter where we fish.....I don't believe I'll be able to change dates at work.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

If we only have 2 tournament do we loose the division?


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I have seen a division go on just 2 tourneys before, but it was because of bad weather cancellations - not sure what would happen here....I just can't see us not putting together a 3rd tourney somehow. Can we get SKA to sanction the Tuttle's tourney???


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I still would prefer a Port A tourney (I got a beef with 2 or 3 big Kings we lost last year in Port A!)...


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

tpool said:


> I still would prefer a Port A tourney (I got a beef with 2 or 3 big Kings we lost last year in Port A!)...


I hear you Man!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Bobby,

First off congrats on your 7th place fish, great job. Did you get to talk to Jack about a third tournament in Tx.?

Chris


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Anybody heard anything yet.

Andy
Captains Playmate


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

There is rumor that they might combine our tournament with a Division 7 tournament....Not sure of the details (location, date, etc...). More to follow in the next few days.............


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

That will work for me.


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Hey, Guys and Gals
I talked to jack in Fl and again this moring. Ronnies marine still wants to put on a tournament, Jack and Marty from Contender are looking in to that now. We also talked about going in with Div 7 @ Venice in Aug. Jack seemed to be all for that. We will have a third tournament per jack, he also talked very highly about texas and div 8 and he felt we are on the right track. I'll post more as soon as I can or know somthing.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

Bobby, Thanks for the update, Chris


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Bobby for the update, and congrats on your good finish at the last SKA Pro Tourney.


Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Bobby - like I said - I still got a beef w/a few big kings in Port A from last year, so I hope we can do Port A again this year (less gas money for us poor boys than going to Venice too!).........


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Tpool you hear anything from ronnies?


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Nothing from Ronnies or anyone else.... Let me give them a call and see if Alex is there today.......


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Alex is there, but on the showroom floor w/a customer... Hopefully he'll call me back in a bit........


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Tpool.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

No callback received....... I'll try again Thursday.......You heard anything Bobby/Brett?


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Hey, All
I tried to call Jack at SKA today, and was not able to get in touch with him.
I will keep calling until I hear somthing.


----------



## Texas Contender (Aug 17, 2005)

I think it's time for a survey of who will fish where. If they (SKA) take it to Vience, who will come from Texas. Only the fishermen going to Nationals (Ft. Pierce, FL) will probably make the 8 hour trip. If they (SKA) go to Aransas Pass, who will come from the Galveston/Freeport area. I think they (SKA) will base their (SKA) decision on the largest turnout. I do believe that we would have a better response staying in Texas. We have a tounament director, location, date, and prize, why drive 8 hours to another state? Just my 2 cents. It's not our decision, it will be up to Jack. 

Plus I like Aransas Pass. 

Brett


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'll vote Aransas, even though I don't like fishing down there (especially if Brett and Dusek are there).


----------



## TEAM-FUBAR (Jan 27, 2005)

Port A for us.....


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

For our team Aransas Pass would be our choice. We need to make our divison look good not Div 7.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

I vote Port A


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Well I vote down south also. James I thought you said that you would not go to port A anyways??? I hope you do!!!!!. I did talk to jack this moring and they want Ronnies to do the tournament in aransas pass. Jack said that he was going to call Marty back and ask them to get on with it. 

As for the TKA tournament we will have Gary Caputi from Salt Water Sportsman, doing a story on Texas King fishing and some of our teams. He would like to fish with two teams. So if you are interested in having him on your boat Please let me know!!P.S. he is a yankee but pretty damm funny.
Bobby


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Well, I'm not the captain this year. El Capitan said if we were in contention after the first two, he wanted to fish Aransas. We'll see what shakes out. I'll ask Casey if he wants some extra ballast on the boat.


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

One of my favorite P. A tournaments was a couple of years back when we had it in Aransas Pass. I met the mayor and some city councilmen and I thought we were going to have a regular there in Aransas Pass. But then we got side tracked with the roundup.
I thought it was a bit much for my simple mind. Conn Harbor is nice with a good ramp and you don't have to fight that d**** fairy line - Yes that spelling is correct. If you remember they even brought in a fuel tank and sold us cutrate gasoline.
Why don't we work on that set-up guys. And that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

*PORT A......same weekend as original tourney!*


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

That also means the same weekend the Boatmen are having the roundup. It also means few hotel rooms will be available by now so book quick.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

What Terry said..................


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Jerry, I would think everyone would had already made their reservations before the original tourney got cancelled.........I hope they didn't cancel them!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Can't say about that. Just trying to remind folks that they need to call soon if they don't have them already. There are only a few decent places to stay in Aransas Pass and they are usually fully booked during the roundup.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

*lodging*

There's 4 hotels right close to Conn Brown-- Hawthorn, Microtel.Super8 and 8 Days inn I believe. Should be some rooms there. Most people stay on the island for the Round up.

Andy
Captains Playmate


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

You guys are talking like it's a done deal. Is it?


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

WahooMan is right about clas-A motels in Aransas Pass but there are 2-3 class-B motels that will do in a pinch. Also, there is a nice class-A type Best Western about 2/3 of the way toward Ingleside on Commercial, 5-10 minutes during our traffic jam rush hour (LOL). The SeaBreeze Motel on Commercial toward Ingleside has 2 bedroom cottages 361-758-3014, lots of fishermen stay there every weekend, looks to be 100 years old but is maintained.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Specialops said:


> You guys are talking like it's a done deal. Is it?


As we all know nothing is a done deal. I think we all hope this is what happens.

Andy


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

I hope it's another day. Got Jill's Invitation to the Matagoda Mermaid Tournament today and it is the same weekend (July 6,7&8). Got 4th 2 years ago and won over $4,000 bucks. Couldn't fish it last year because Roundup at P.A. Lured Away got 1st and won near $20,000.00 2 years ago. 
I would much rather take the girls than battle P.A. on that weekend. 
Also the rules have changed for the Mermaid - you can leave out of Either Sargent, Matagoda,Freeport, or Port O at 6;00am but must be in Mat. Harbor by 7:00pm. I am assuming by boat.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

It doesn't matter to our team which weekend it is, it would be good to have it in August to help spread the tournaments out. Plus I would like to fish the roundup because its just a fun tournamnet. I know that some teams have made plans, time off and reservations, so they might need the tournanment to be the same weekend. I just hope we have a tourney down that way.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

"I know that some teams have made plans, time off and reservations, so they might need the tournanment to be the same weekend."............

*ALOT*, if not most of the teams, still have their reservations for that weekend (July 6-8) and approved time off from work....


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

I still have hotel and dock reservations.


----------



## TEAM-FUBAR (Jan 27, 2005)

We haven't cancelled our plans yet, but we are thinking about it....


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

There ya go......there's 3 of us. Majority rules!!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Any news?????


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Ok guys,
I just talked to Jack @ SKA. Port A is out no tournament down there this year. Not sure as to why or who but its out. 

As for our third tournament, We had talked about Venice and Port mansfield and fill that it is to far to ask everone to drive. I have talked to Raymond at GYB about holding a third SKA event there. As you all know we are getting short on time. Raymond said he would get back with me later today. Jack from SKA said he would help do whatever they could to help, and I also let Raymond know that TKA would do the same. At this time we are looking at July 14th, 15th, 16th. This is all we have at this point and I'll post more as soon as I can.
Bobby


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

To bad they couldn't get this worked out, I geuss that were fishing enough tourney's anyway. for any that wants to fish a Port A king tourney the FLW will be there on Sept. 9 Also the deep sea roundup is a fun tourney. good luck to everyone this year and can't wait for the TKA tourney.

Andy 
Captains Playmate

P.S. Thanks to everyone that tried to get the Port A Tourney worked out.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Bobby,

Thanks for all your effort to make PA go. If we can do anything to help get the third tournament in Galveston going just give the word.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Yepee - I get to fish with the girls in the Mermaids!


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Why is everybody avoiding AUGUST! As of now we have no tournaments in AUGUST!
August is some of the best fishing during the year. Back to back tournament are a pain for everyone - why stack them up in the first two months of the summer?


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

"We will have a third tournament per jack, he also talked very highly about texas and div 8 and he felt we are on the right track." Hope this gets worked out for you guys, but Jacks past proceeds. It would be nice to here the real story on why Pt. A and Aransas do not seem to want the King back.
FJack


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

You mean you don't know the real story?


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Fishedz,

Are you fishing the three ska Tournaments?????????? is FJack your signature??????????


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Fishez, hope this is not going to be the start to bashing. I know that it was a problem with the boatmens and sponsors. Not sure why Aransas Pass wasn't a option. I have also talked to several business in Port A about the SKA not being there, and they were disappointed. They said we're great for there business " The SKA guys spend a lot of money with them". They also said that the turn out for the roundup last year was the best so far with having the SKA involved. Hopefully things can get worked out for the future, I feel we need a tourney down in that area.

Andy
Captains Playmate


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Withall the support of Pt A, Aransas, Ronnie, Marty and the SKA teams it is odd that a tournament cannot get organized down there. I am not bashing, but I do not have my head in the sand either. There is a side that is not being told and in my imo Jack knows the real story. I quoted what Bobby was told by Jack not as something Bobby was feeding anyone. Someone could take some pointers from Bobby and the running of the TKA . One of these days imo someone will feel threatened by success of the TKA in texas and will react. Bobby has done a good job in short amount of time. Andy, hope Pt A happens for you also, your deckie is very easy on the eyes. Hope Pt A happens and James breaks the record again. Once again i hope this works out somewhere. With options of stacking in GYB, driving to La. or Pt M, something just doesn't smell fresh. OK I am finished bashing.
FJack


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Fishedz,
I can assure you that there is no one that wants a tournament in Port A more than myself. I was raised in Corpus and fished out of there all my life, just never did well in the kingfish tournaments oh well. There are some folks in port A that I feel really do want the SKA guys there, but at the same time there are many that don't. I have heard and been told by guys on the docks that "you houston guys can just go home with your big money and fast boats" Now I did tell them what I thought about their stupid comments!!! Remember I'm from that area. There is alot more to the Port A tournament than meets the eye. The problem is Port A, Boatmans association, Ronnie's Marine, Contender and SKA. They can't get on the same page!!!!!!!! Hopefully some day soon. 
Bobby


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

You shouldn't be on the dock with all the white boots. j/k i know ther were problems at the pumps at W***** the year Island Moorings hosted it. A t**d can never be polished. Keep up the good work & the TKA. Imo if TKA had not been organized, there would not be any SKA tournys in Texas. Your a fine American.
FJack


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Fishedz,
Thanks for the kind words. You are right about the white boots. I do think that in time we can mend some fences, and have some great kingfish tournaments down that way.
If you see me around, let me buy ya a drink.

Bobby


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Fishedz,

I haven't meet you, but you must have seen me at Port A, Next time that you see us at Port A come by and say hello. I enjoy meeting the people on this board. As for the my deckie, see has been the best catch I have ever made, and if I never win a tourney, I'm still a winner. We won't be back to Port A till mid june due to fishing tourneys.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

So now what - still trying to bring a 3rd tourney to Galveston? I hope we (SKA, marinas/teams) can figure something out soon...... Need to schedule it and stick to it. It is getting LATE in the year.

Bobby or whoever else, if I can do anything let me know (don't want to sound like I am putting the work on everyone else to get this 3rd tourney in stone).... 

Still shocked SKA/Ronnie's/Contender couldn't get it done, as Ronnie's told me they still wanted it and could do it WITHOUT Boatmens or D.S.R.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry guys - I just read the "3rd tourney" post from Bobby........


----------

